# New Lugs For My Zilla !



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Here's my EcoZilla on it's 'orrible rubber strap...










I recently acquired some solid replacement lugs so that I could fit a 24mm nato or open ended strap so I just fitted them...




























I just have to get a strap in 24mm now that I like as the orange one is only 22mm :good:

John


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

That 'zilla sure does look nice !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

*sings*

Up from the deep... 20 stories high...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i agree the zilla looks a bit odd on the rubber strap so well done getting it sorted .

i was going to get those adaptors until someone said they look like bottle openers and i couldnt get past that so i ordered these ones ,basically the same price and the finish is superb they look like they were made in the citizen factory.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, I have the Suppa ones too on my auto, both styles are great in that they give you strap options away from the nasty Citizen rubber..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crumbs Jason(s)!!

Where did you order them from??

I much prefer yours with the springbars to mine :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Suppaparts.com.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Changes the whole look of the watch IMO. The zilla looks good on leather and the NATO, but is the rubber strap really that bad on them? (obviously it is, but care to elaborate?)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Phillionaire said:


> Changes the whole look of the watch IMO. The zilla looks good on leather and the NATO, but is the rubber strap really that bad on them? (obviously it is, but care to elaborate?)


Hi Phil

It's quite uncomfortable to wear for any length of time due to the stiffness, I soaked mine in boiling water and bent it until cool, it's better but still not very comfy 

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, the rubber is that bad....

Dont forget that these are pretty much 'tool divers' and arnt really made to be a fashion accessory and as such the straps are perfect for proper diving .... But too hard and inflexible to wear all the time... In my opinion of course....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i didnt mind the rubber at first but soon became a bit stiff so had to get a nice leather strap on it.i looked for adaptors ,and after a bit of trawling round settled on suppa's think i was the guinea pig on here for them closly followed by jas with his auto ones.

makes the watch less wierd looking and more conventional too.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, I have the Suppa ones too on my auto, both styles are great in that they give you strap options away from the nasty Citizen rubber..


i have the titanium zilla can you get the adapters to match the darker colour of the watch please.

cheers bowie


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Would fitting these adaptors compromise the waterproof-ness??


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

vinbo said:


> Would fitting these adaptors compromise the waterproof-ness??


 There is no way it can.!! The lugs are on the outside of the watch. It's the same as changing a strap.

I have never heard of any watch that compromises the seal when adding a strap or lug adapters.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

EddyW said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Would fitting these adaptors compromise the waterproof-ness??
> ...


Well looking at my ecozilla it just looked like I'd have to unscrew the rear casing meaning seal broken etc???


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

vinbo said:


> EddyW said:
> 
> 
> > vinbo said:
> ...


To change a strap or add lug adapters. ???. Why remove the back.??.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

vinbo said:


> Well looking at my ecozilla it just looked like I'd have to unscrew the rear casing meaning seal broken etc???


Hi Vinbo

You don't need to remove the caseback- just the outer ring, this holds the rubber strap/ replacement lugs in place only..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The strap looks tiny! Can't believe thats a 22mm! :lol:

These sure are a big lump of steel. I don't regret selling mine (not a citizen fan tbh) but it was a heck of a talking point the couple of times I wore it!

Can't wait to see the full size 24mm on it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bowie said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I have the Suppa ones too on my auto, both styles are great in that they give you strap options away from the nasty Citizen rubber..
> ...


The auto is also Ti, its not a perfect colour match but its pretty close, you could get the adapters beadblasted to match.....


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

jasonm said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


thanks for the info have just ordered some.

bowie


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Well looking at my ecozilla it just looked like I'd have to unscrew the rear casing meaning seal broken etc???
> ...


Thanks for that! May look into it :lookaround:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

At last got my adaptors from suppa.what you think.strap or steel.





































bowie


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

You reckon you could fit a sharkmesh on this bad boy???

Still awaiting my lugs.........however I cant seem to get the outer ring off - any tips??

I do not want to use my trusty pliers!!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

vinbo said:


> You reckon you could fit a sharkmesh on this bad boy???
> 
> Still awaiting my lugs.........however I cant seem to get the outer ring off - any tips??
> 
> I do not want to use my trusty pliers!!!


is yours steel or ti,i put masking tape around the case back just in case i slipped with the screwdriver,then tried to tighten one of the four screws then unloose the screw slightly then the same with the rest came off no trouble.










bowie


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

bowie said:


> is yours steel or ti,i put masking tape around the case back just in case i slipped with the screwdriver,then tried to tighten one of the four screws then unloose the screw slightly then the same with the rest came off no trouble.
> 
> bowie


Ill give that a whirl tonight....thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

You have got to get the Suppa Adaptors as the Original Walts Adaptors leave a huge Gap on the Case.Ive got my Ti Zilla on Walts and my Autozilla on Suppa.Much better in my Opinion.

All my Zillas with the Auto on original Strap at First

[IMG alt="DSC05124.jpg?t=1304713704...tozilla 1000m/DSC05124.jpg?t=1304713704[/IMG]

Now with a Citrusy Orange Strap and Suppa Adaptors.

[IMG alt="DSC05203.jpg?t=1304713828...pa and Orange/DSC05203.jpg?t=1304713828[/IMG]

[IMG alt="DSC05186.jpg?t=1304713887...pa and Orange/DSC05186.jpg?t=1304713887[/IMG]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

good to see you over here mate!!!

how you doing?


----------



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Thought i saw your name on here.Im good mate,My collection has gone Beserk lately,Check my Newbie post on the Japanese section.Hey i still never got one of those Orsas you have.Plus i never knew there was a forum in the UK.Found this one by Chance.Nice to see your on here mate.Neilo.



mrteatime said:


> good to see you over here mate!!!
> 
> how you doing?


----------

